# hoppa över uppdatering av vissa paket?

## linga

Hur kan jag undvika att min mysql-installation uppdateras? när jag installerade mysql använde jag nån flagga som skulle ha gjort så att mysql inte lades till i "the world-favourites file", men ändå så hamnar den bland updateringarna. Kan man ta bort mysql från "world-favourites"-listan i efterhand på något sätt? Jag vet inte om jag vågar uppdatera mysql...

EDIT: Jag besämde mig för att prova, så får jag se hur det går, men jag såg att även grub skulle updateras, behövs någon speciell handpåläggning för det eller sköter portage det också?

----------

## kallamej

 *linga wrote:*   

> men jag såg att även grub skulle updateras, behövs någon speciell handpåläggning för det eller sköter portage det också?

 

Jag har låtit portage uppdatera grub ett flertal gånger helt utan problem. Det enda som man skall se upp med är att portage måste kunna få tillgång till /boot men har du inte gjort något konstigt funkar det automatiskt.

----------

## linga

Ok, fungerar det även när /boot inte är monterad?

----------

## kallamej

Ja, den monterar automatiskt. Den avmonterar dock inte efteråt.

----------

## linga

Vad bra! Tack för hjälpen  :Smile: 

----------

## drutten

Om du vill undvika att program uppdateras kan du lägga till dem i /etc/portage/package.mask

till exempel

>dev-db/mysql-x.x.xx

där x:en står för vilken version du har installerad.

Det kan hända att du får problem om portage vill uppdatera något som kräver en högre version av mysql, då får du en varning att den är maskad, kom då ihåg att det var den där filen du ändrade i och ta bara bort den raden så ordnar det sig.

lycka till!

----------

